

Outed for Buying Links for SEO – Travelsupermarket.com (2013) - MichaelTieso
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/webmasters/NPi_4xY6FaY/jQf-wW-6EgwJ

======
v2interactive
How is this outed? They blatantly confessed to violating Google's Webmaster
Guidelines?

~~~
v2interactive
Not only that, the majority of their links are dead or have no PageRank as if
Google already hit them (the inbound links).

